# Please help, wicking problems



## The_Rio (5/12/16)

I am currently using the iJoy Combo RDTA, I have a dual clapton build in, when I vape it I am getting a lot of spitback, is there a way to stop this from happening? the cotton was changed on Saturday before the vape meet.


----------



## Kalashnikov (5/12/16)

The_Rio said:


> I am currently using the iJoy Combo RDTA, I have a dual clapton build in, when I vape it I am getting a lot of spitback, is there a way to stop this from happening? the cotton was changed on Saturday before the vape meet.


Slightly separate the wire of the coil. The liquid is most likely resting ontop of the coil hence spit back. The coil might have joined while pulling the wick threw.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (5/12/16)

Nothing like a reassuring THUD to know your coil is alive  ( as long as it doesn't come flying out and land on my tongue I tend to savour that moments  )

Reactions: Like 3


----------

